# Probleme mit Eclipse



## JaBEs (24. Feb 2006)

Ich programmmirer mit Eclipse 3.1.1. Manchmal, wenn ich ein Programm ausführen will, bietet mir Eclipse als Vorschlag gar nichts oder nur irgendwelche plug-ins an, d.h. ich kann das Programm gar nicht laufen lassen. Was kann ich tun?
Danke im Vorraus


----------



## AlArenal (24. Feb 2006)

Screenshot?


----------



## norman (24. Feb 2006)

a) du musst natürlich die lauffähige klasse geöffnet + im vordergrund haben
b) das projekt, in dem sich die klasse befinden, muss geöffnet sein (=> im navigator oder package explorer kann man projekte öffnen/ schließen)


----------



## byte (24. Feb 2006)

Auf Nummer Sicher gehst Du, indem Du im Package Explorer mit rechts auf die auszuführende Klasse klickst und dann Run As -> Java Application gehst.


----------



## Bleiglanz (24. Feb 2006)

versehentlich in die falsche Perspektive gewechselt?


----------



## lin (24. Feb 2006)

> a) du musst natürlich die lauffähige klasse geöffnet + im vordergrund haben


joa, schau einfach, daß dein cursor im Editor drin ist, wo die Klasse mit der main-Methode angezeigt wird...


----------



## JaBEs (25. Feb 2006)

Nee, nee, alles geöfnet und im Vordergrund. Bin auch in der richtigen Perspektive. Komm trotzdem nicht weiter. Hab ich vielleicht irgend was falssch eingestelt?


----------



## Illuvatar (25. Feb 2006)

AlArenal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Screenshot?


----------



## JaBEs (1. Mrz 2006)

Screenshot is` nich, sitze in der Bibliothek (haben zu hause nur 56K Modem  )...


----------



## lin (1. Mrz 2006)

siehts in etwa so aus?


----------



## JaBEs (4. Mrz 2006)

Ja, wenn ich nun aber auf Projekt >> Run as klickte kommt nur "non Applikation" oder so. ???:L


----------



## RicoSoft (4. Mrz 2006)

geh mal in die klasse mit der main()-methode rein und drücke einfach die folgende tastenkombination (obwohl das nur macht, was du auch sonst schon mimt RunAs sehen solltest):

ALT+Shift+X, J


----------



## flanker (4. Mrz 2006)

Versuch mal so:
1. öffne deine main-Klasse im Editor (ich nehme an daß du eine hast, wenn nicht, anlegen)
2. dann "Run > Run... " dann Rechtsklick auf "New". Die Felder sollten schon gefüllt sein,
    wenn nicht, nachfüllen, wichtig "Projekt:" und "Main Class:"
3. Klicke auf "Run"-Button ganz unten

Es geht auch ohne Punkt 1, ist aber bequemer.


----------

